# Polaris Ranger 900 Crew Roof Suggestions



## oldvette (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking for a new roof for my Ranger. Wanting something you can add lights to, and throw decoys on top or whatever. So not wanting to go plastic. Any suggestions on where to go or what you guys are using. Thanks!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I went with fortress. Family has had many on all the rangers at the ranchs with very good luck. But try quack rack if you hunt. They also have alot of cool stuff or i have a very reasonable guy who can build you an aluminium whatever you want


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

i have a Fortress on my buggy.....it's structurally solid, but the finish has flaked off and surface rust is present.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Give Big Country Outdoors A Call:

800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Probox is fiberglass that's Bed lined, can hold 1000# load and have a built in radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> i have a Fortress on my buggy.....it's structurally solid, but the finish has flaked off and surface rust is present.


Great design but the powder coat will flake off


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I went with the Polaris sport metal roof, not a fan. If you don't have a windshield you will get a lap full of water if it rained recently. Wish I had gone with this one 
http://www.foroutdooruseonly.com/Polaris_Ranger_Crew_Roof_XP900_XP_p/900ftdcrroof.htm


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Quack Rack if you're wanting to waterfowl hunt!


----------



## oldvette (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever dealt with Texas-Outdoors.com? Just another option I saw on the internet. I believe they are around San Antonio. They too have a metal top.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

oldvette said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with Texas-Outdoors.com? Just another option I saw on the internet. I believe they are around San Antonio. They too have a metal top.


Call the local sheriff's office on these guys & have them give you a rough number on the list of complaints this company has. Not to bash but I hate it when customers call in & say they paid for a roof, seat or any other product from them & the items have never shipped & no refund was ever issued. It just goes back to never pay for anything upfront via check or money order, if you have to, pay via credit card so that you can cancel if need be...

Just trying to help my fellow 2coolers.

http://www.bbb.org/central-texas/bu...rden-ridge-tx-1000105247/complaints#breakdown


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's my Quack Rack. Holds all my decoys and has LEDs shining downward into the bed with a switch on the rack









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

If i was buying, i'd do my best to trade with Boatlift.

I went to his shop just to see if the used buggy I bought needed anything and Michael was great to chat with. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Quackracks roof basket and front rack make it easy to haul lots of goose decoys too.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

oldvette said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with Texas-Outdoors.com? Just another option I saw on the internet. I believe they are around San Antonio. They too have a metal top.


 Do not use those guys - lots of complaints about them on the net

Also, I know everyone loves big country - but I wouldn't recommend their 2 piece steel roof, unless they have made changes to it. 
It peels & doesn't line up correctly. The aluminum stuff they make in house & it doesn't have the issues.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Horns1 said:


> Do not use those guys - lots of complaints about them on the net
> 
> Also, I know everyone loves big country - but I wouldn't recommend their 2 piece steel roof, unless they have made changes to it.
> It peels & doesn't line up correctly. The aluminum stuff they make in house & it doesn't have the issues.


Agreed, the aluminum roofs are much better, the steel is massed produced for the economical buyer. The steel roof is now powder coated to eliminate the bed liner issue.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

And don't call that guy in Cleburne for a roof either. He has a great product but getting him to text, email or call you is impossible. Worst buying experience ever.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Quackrack now has a shop in Kemah where you can pick up. They also have a new CNC cutting machine that will cut anything or logo you want in the plate aluminum they weld to the aluminum frame. Get your hunting club name cut into a side or end plate.

Chase is always available to take you calls and emails.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Swampstomper said:


> Quackracks roof basket and front rack make it easy to haul lots of goose decoys too.


That is bad ace


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

There are plenty of better deals out there if you look. And you can install yourself in a way that it won't rattle after a week.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

QuackRack.. Great product.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I love the look of the Quack Rack but already have a ProBox installed on my 800 Ranger Crew. So - my plan is to have a decoy rack fabricated to go on top for hauling goose decoys.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I love the look of the Quack Rack but already have a ProBox installed on my 800 Ranger Crew. So - my plan is to have a decoy rack fabricated to go on top for hauling goose decoys.


It shouldn't be that hard to use the existing bolt pattern of the pro box to attach a rack on top with longer bolts. I kicked it around but I climb up there to much filling feeders or trimming trees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

